

Referly Announces Collections, Product Search & Private Referrals - dmor
http://blog.refer.ly/announcing-collections-product-search-private

======
patja
Suggestion: put a link to your main site on your blog site. Or buy
referly.com.

I couldn't get there from the blog, typed in referly.com, got a Yahoo Under
Construction page, and just about dismissed my barely-piqued interest before
going back and noticing you are using one of those cutesy two letter TLD's

~~~
dmor
Duly noted, we are working on both

